# Bloomberg mistakenly publishes obit for Apple CEO Steve Jobs



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

[WEBQUOTE="http://www.bizjournals.com/atlanta/stories/2008/08/25/daily73.html"]An obituary for Apple Inc. CEO Steve Jobs was mistakenly published by Bloomberg News on Thursday, according to several reports.

The stock story detailing the death of the Cupertino, Calif.-based Apple (NASDAQ: AAPL) founder, who is still alive, appeared momentarily after a reporter had updated it, Bloomberg said. The incomplete obit was distinctly marked Hold for release  Do not use, the reports said
[/WEBQUOTE]


----------

